# Raw Creamed honey?



## Moriha (May 1, 2008)

I have only seen directions for making creamed honey after heating it so im curious to know how its possible to label a creamed honey as "raw" it is very smooth so i dont really think its naturally sugared. i must be missing something


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

some honey does crystalize with a very smooth crystal structure. I use a early honey from mostly locust, I think, for my creamed honey. All I do is let it naturally crystalize


----------

